

Startup CEO fired: Plan on it, just a matter of time - drm237
http://nesheimgroup.typepad.com/my_weblog/2007/12/startup-ceo-fir.html

======
brk
Not all that surprising, although I'm sure it might come as a shock to some
folks who have less startup experience (no disrespect intended).

In the previous startup I joined, I asked the founder and then-CEO when it was
expected they would hire a more seasoned CEO (in a polite) way. I wanted to
see what their plans were, if they had thought of this yet, and if the
question would offend them.

People who start companies aren't usually great at running them (once things
begin to achieve a regular cadence) and people who run companies aren't
usually all that great at starting them.

------
downer
This is kind of the point, as most start-ups are mostly technical people who
only appoint one of themselves as CEO because _somebody_ has to be. It's not a
question of ability but of desire; lack of experience is obviously to be
expected, and you could never get any NEW CEOs if that were a
disqualification. Every CEO was a first-time CEO at _some_ company.

